# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Surffilme...

## Unregistriert

Moin moin,

kennt hir jemand ein paar gute Surffilme. Also ich mein nicht nur solche bei denen 90 min verschiedene Tricks gebracht werden, sondern bei denen der reitz vom Windsurfen rberkommt. Das Reisen, neue Spots suchen, Wind, Wellen, Sommer, Sonne, Freiheit, Roadtrip, ... .

Ihr wisst schon...

----------


## Iceman

Moinsen...da kann ich dir die erstlingswerke von tonix und big sexy pictures empfehlen...schn viel nord- und ostseeaction: Brainstorm, Rewind Brainstorm2, soulwave...meine besten: faces und trinity...sind zwar alle schon ein wenig in die jahre gekommen, aber die rocken trotzdem.

Gre von der ostsee

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Hallo auch,

ja das wre einmal schn.
Was uns Windsurfer echt fehlt ist ein Video von der "epischen Breite" eines "Endless-Summer 1 oder 2 ". Wieso kriegt ihr sowas nicht hin? 
Wer will in einem Video 1000 Frontloops und immer wieder die gleichen Moves sehen?
Ein bisschen mehr von allem bitte. Freeride, Slalom, Race - kommt alles zu kurz. 
Aber bitte jetzt kein Video mit 90min Freeride. ABWECHSLUNG !
Das heit nicht alle 3 sek ein neuer Schnitt.
Und viel viel mehr "Handlung". Etwas ber Land und Leute, Partys, etwas mit Witz garniert und mit Kommentar und "sinnvoller Hintergrundmusik". Die Musik der meisten Windsurf-Videos klingt als wrde man 80er Schmirgelpapier auf den Plattenteller legen.
Ist auch mal ganz schn wenns hrter wird aber wo bleibt die Abwechslung?
Wieso ist das so schwer, wenn es uns doch der Endless-Summer vorgemacht hat.

So und jetzt los!
Groose,

----------


## DMac

also auch nach jahren fahre ich einfach auf rip von robby naish ab - ok, dat dingen ist echt schon lter und hat nur einen hauptdarsteller - eben robby naish. aber ich finde (ok ich bin von der etwas lteren surfer generation), r.n. bringt in seinem video irgendwie den spirit rba, und der reitet da nicht nur monsterwellen a la jaws, sondern slalomt auch mal ne runde am birds shit island vorbei. ich find das video geil - auch nach jahren, auch weils eben nen typ wie r.n. im windsurfzirkus leider nicht mehr gibt. der mann hats einfach drauf. leider hab ich das dingen nur auf video - ist schon etwas mitgenommen und werds also bald mal gegen ne dvd austauschen (mssen).
cu on water
dmac

----------


## Pirate of Wind

also ich habe gerade nach jahren mal wieder "Surface Tension" rausgekrammt und ich finde es im Gegensatz zu Plug n` Play deutlich abwechechslungsreicher! Es werden zwar wenig new school moves gezeigt, dafr kommt der surfspirit der amerikanischen westkste sehr gut rber. 
kleines beispiel:
http://rapidshare.de/files/36435868/Arial.mpg.html

----------


## Syncro

ich finde man sollte mehr filme wia gefhrliche brandung machen, nur eben mit windsurfern! Ich kenne keinen Windsurffilm in dieser art (falls ihr welche kennt bitte mich zu informieren). in solchen filmen kommt dass leben der surfer mehr in den vordergrund! das suchen nach den perfekten spots etc...
Syncro

----------


## max2air

Also mein lieblings Surfvideo ist zur Zeit " Basic Windsurfing".

Wenn man mal so richtig ablachen will sollte man diese "DWD" auf keinen Fall verpassen.
Von Schotstart bei 8Bf und 2 Meter Wellen auf Maui bis " eine Halse verlangt vllige Entschlossenheit und keine Zurckhaltung!! " ist da alles dabei.
hang loose

----------

